# 1994 Wrangler YJ Plow Mounting Question



## dgm5186

Alright guys, I have a few questions for you all! I own a 1994 Jeep Wrangler which is in good shape for being a northeast wrangler. Anyways, I want to mount a Fisher 6'8'' LD plow on it but on the website, the years that their plows can mount to only are from 97 to current. So my question is, will I be able to mount this plow? Will they have some sort of mount that will just be a bolt on thing?! I'm going to go to the dealer within a few days but thought I would pick your brains first. 

Thanks for you're answers/thoughts!

p.s. - Don't tell me to buy a sno-way! haha


----------



## toby4492

Check out the Sno-Way thread. Many have purchased our plows and installed them on Wranglers and are quite satisfied. But to save myself from being  at I will not go any further!!


----------



## dgm5186

I'm getting very frustrated, how's can the frame be that much different from a TJ to a YJ. I have looked at 4 different plow manufactures that I would want on my Jeep YJ and they all use that smartmatch program and don't list my year wrangler under one of the vehicles that plow fits! I want as you know the Fisher LD plow. I have also checked out Western, Curtis, and Blizzard and none of them list their plows as being mountable to my Jeep!? I'm sort of getting discouraged here! I'm going to drop by the local dealers at the end of the week and see what they have to say...   

I also can't believe out of 30 Jeep nuts, none of you have insight on my problem.

Again, any advice would be appreciated!

~Dan


----------



## toby4492

If the manufacturers that you are considering for a plow don't offer a mount for your particular Jeep, what do you expect from people here?  

As mentioned we have many customers running our plow on their Jeeps who are very pleased. BTW- We even produce a mount for your YJ if you act quickly.  

ST and MT series models are both acceptable applications and are still available for a limited time. If you wait to long you may miss out on the opportunity for a great plow for your Jeep. Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## dgm5186

Yeah, you're right about getting an answer. I guess I was just trying to be optimistic since I hear that wranglers are such great plow vehicles. Just can't imagine why they don't make mounts for the earlier year wranglers. I'm starting to consider the snoway plow. Thanks for your replies. I appreciate it!


----------



## toby4492

If you are seriously considering a Sno-Way at this point, you need to act quickly. As mentioned the ST and MT are the only models that we have to offer for your Jeep. These models are being phased out of our product line up and when they are gone there will not be anymore available for your model year. I would suggest a trip to your nearest Sno-Way dealer or check out the promotion through http://www.plowsunlimited.com for further information.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

a good installer will can fab anything to work im sure a meyers will work


----------



## ppandr

The YJ and TJ frame are slightly different. The bumper holes are about a 1/4" wider and the frame on the TJ is not straight back like the YJ. The nice thing is, without the leaf springs it is simple to fab a mount. We have 2 YJ's and 2 TJ's all with Western/Fisher stuff. Honestly your best bet is to find something used on ebay for the YJ. All our plows were purchased there. I just picked up a 6.5 western for my TJ that came with a YJ mount. It took a few hours to alter the mount but it's done...for $800.00 out of pocket.

BTW....I would never get a SNO WAY...sorry


----------



## dgm5186

Thanks for the reply explaining the differences between the frame. I have been searching on the internet as to what is so different between the two. Anyways I have been looking on ebay for a YJ plow and think I found one. I'm not a huge fan of Meyer like I am Fisher but hey, found one that is made FOR the YJ so I might pick it up. It's a 6'6" Meyer with full hydraulics/E46 Pump. It was completely rebuilt and painted and for only 1700!!! Thanks again guys. I'll post pics if I go through with it.


----------



## theplowmeister

That frame style is now 12 years old. Jeep changed the frame in 97. I know Fisher no longer makes a mount Kit for the older Wranglers I.E. 87 - 95 I believe the reason is DOT requires that the plow detach completely except for mounting brackets under the bumper (no head lights or lifting ram left on the vehicle when the plow is removed). You may be able to make a mount up out of replacement parts. Or by a used plow and get a new blade for it.


----------



## StorksAuto

Actualy it is an E-47 not an E-46 and if it is the fisher homesteader you really want I just sold one to a customer who has one on his TJ and he took the brackets and made this one fit his YJ. I did not see the finished product but it can be done but give us a call we have a buch of differant Yj plows 
610-488-1450


----------



## dgm5186

Wow, I didn't know you were on these forums StorksAuto. I was actually the guy that contacted you about relisting the auction. Also my mistake with the typo! 

Anyways, I do plan on giving you a call. I am at a crossroads because I have heard horror stories about meyer products. I don't plan on doing lots of driveways, maybe 10-20 a season so I don't need anything super heavy duty. Just seems like almost nothing is made for the YJ wrangler. 

I will probably end up going with the meyer with some reassurance that it's not total crap. I mean their products couldn't be since they are quite popular. Is my thinking correct? 

Thanks guys/Storksauto(I will be contacting you soon)


----------



## Luppy

You have nothing to worry about if you go
with a Meyer plow. I had a 78' CJ with
a Meyer and had zero problems with it.
Ran that for 11 years then in 99' put
a brand new Meyer on my 97' TJ.
No problems with this one either.
Like any other equipment, 
regular maintenance is key to keeping
things working properly.


----------

